# Pate de fruit / fruit jelly question



## tmacismagic (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello, So all the recipes to making these pade de fruit include glucose but some add and some do not add trimoline (inverted sugar). Could someone tell me the difference between adding and not adding the trimoline please. thanks in advance


----------



## wunderbar (May 9, 2017)

Hi Tmacismagic, To answer your question both glucose and invert sugar (which is a sugar consisting of equal parts or roughly equal parts of glucose and fructose sugars) have the same function...to prevent crystallization of sucrose (table sugar) within the candy. When you cool the jellies, you don't want crystallization of the sugar to occur because then you would get a grainy product. Rather you want the amorphous form of sugar to dominate which gives sugar that clear, glassy look. Both glucose and invert have slower crystallization rates which is why they help in this process. You might also notice that some recipes don't contain glucose or invert, but have just sugar and some sort of acid (tartaric, citric, etc.), these take the place of invert because it is taking the sugar (sucrose unit consists of bonded glucose and fructose units) and breaking it down into glucose and fructose (acid hydrolysis). I hope this answer helps you out!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Invert sugar reduces the chance of sugar crystallization.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

BrianShaw said:


> Invert sugar reduces the chance of sugar crystallization.


I always assume that recipes that specifically call for trimoline have been developed or validated by someone using that specific product either as the primary source of invert sugar or as "insurance". Substitutions may work but also may need some experimentation to validate.


----------

